# S&W front sight problem



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a S&W model 629 Classic .44 magnum with a 6 1/2 inch barrel. The front sight is too high. I raised the rear sight to its maximum height and it still patterns 5 inches low at 15 yards. I ended up installing a Millet red dot sight on it and it is shooting quarter sized groups at 15 yards. The red dot sight is great, but there is no good way to carry the handgun hunting. And, I want to go back to open sights.

Having a hard time understanding how S&W would produce a high dollar handgun like the 629 with the wrong front sight. Although, I had a similar experience with a Ruger .45 acp P-90 years ago. Ruger sent tow replacement front sights...the shortest one solved the problem.

Anybody had a similar problem?

I emailed S&W yeaterday and they responded back stating they are looking into my concern.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

1) what grain bullet and how hot is your load? Heavy bullets / hot loads shoot higher, on Rugers you often need a taller front sight for 300+ gr loads. Recoil also changes point of impact a lot between mild and top end loads. 

2) you can change the blade on the rear sight, S&W makes at least 3 different heights. Kits are available for just the blade, you need to measure yours first of course.

3) nothing personal but are you sure you have the right sight picture? It does not take much to change a lot on target, the top of the front sight should be even with the top of the rear blade.

Never heard this issue before and all SWs with the solid front base / ramp / insert sight are machined the same, unless you have a pinned front sight blade it is almost certainly not a front sight height issue. If it is pinned its the easiest fix possible. My 29 shoots fine to 25 yards with 240 and 300 gr loads ( both not mild) so that model should be able to handle the normal range. 

If you are shooting 200 gr or lighter and / or very light powder charges this could put you out of adjustment range.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I have a S&W model 629 Classic .44 magnum with a 6 1/2 inch barrel. *The front sight is too high.** I raised the rear sight to its maximum height and it still patterns 5 inches low at 15 yards. I ended up installing a Millet red dot sight on it and it is shooting quarter sized groups at 15 yards. The red dot sight is great, but there is no good way to carry the handgun hunting. And, I want to go back to open sights.


Your front sight is to low not to high. If you want to raise your shots you either have to raise the rear sight or lower the front sight or, I suppose, a combination of both. 








.


Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no. 10

*my highlights


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Want to thank both you guys for posting. I was wrong about the front sight being too high. S&W installed the wrong rear sight blade. They installed a .126 high rear sight blade rather than the .146. I did a lot of online searches in handgun forums and finally found the solution.

Initially, I was sighting in using a bench rest at 25 yards and hitting about 5 inches low with 23 grains of H110 and 240 grain Hornady XTP's.
Brownell's has replacement rear sight blades for $11.95.

Not offended over the question of using the right sight picture. Hunted using open sights since age 5. 

I was a little disappointed in S&W response to this issue. They wanted me to ship the handgun to them. Would have cost over $40.00 to deal with a $11.95 problem. Years ago I bought a new Ruger P-90 .45ACP
with fixed sights. It shot about 4 inches low. Emailed Ruger and they mailed 2 replacement front sights of different heights for free. One of them solved the problem.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Glad to hear you found the issue.

I have installed the replacement blades a couple of times; not too bad but if memory serves you may have to drill/punch out the peened [flared] left end of the windage screw tip and then peen the new one in place. 

You definitely want to remove the entire sight assembly from the topstrap to do this so you don't scratch up the gun [just one small screw holds it on - back off the elevation screw to relieve spring preload if needed.]


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Jmoser, thank you very much for your information on replacing the rear sight blade. There's a youtube video from Midaway USA with Larry Potterfield shown replacing the rear sight blade. The video suggests backing out the windage screw until you hear a snap....I suppose that's when the peened over end of the screw being replaced snaps off. It then shows as you noted....peening over the end of the replacement screw once its in place.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Your front sight is to low not to high. If you want to raise your shots you either have to raise the rear sight or lower the front sight or, I suppose, a combination of both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My misreading of the original post and the subsequent mis-wording of my reply was just pointed out in a PM to me by a very knowledgeable fellow MS member. 

I should have replied something like: "Yes you are correct. Your front sight is to high and you need a lower one to make your handgun shoot higher." Sorry if I mis-lead anyone 

Hoppers no.10


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

No problem 9MM. Its always been real easy for me to get it backwards. Eventually, I remember the rear sight needs to be moved in the direction you want the bullet to go.

I do appreciate you and others for taking the time to respond to my concern.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

My email communication with Smith & Wesson resulted in them sending me a replacement front sight....a little shorter than the original. So, I'm holding off ordering the higher rear sight blade until I get a chance to test it out.

Made a punch for removing the tiny roll pin out of a filed down paneling nail. Got lucky and drilled out the new front sight to accomodate the the roll pin. Only broke one drill bit in the process. 

Thank you S&W


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I wish S&W had never invented their 'red ramp' front; the pinned in partridge blades are 1000% better.

Glad to hear you got it fixed !


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks J....and others for taking time to respond to my post. Nice weather yesterday. Set up a quick target and checked out the new front sight. Problem solved! Just need to take a trip to buy some more .44 240 grain bullets to reload.


----------



## Big BD (Feb 15, 2021)

My S&W 629 performance, 44 magnum hunter is having an issue the front sight keeps moving after I shoot and I find myself having to readjust the sight.constantly . what could be the problem? the gun is brand new and Im only just putting rounds thru it now. TIA


----------

